# Likelihood of success with IVF



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am posting on here as I was wondering how many of you ladies have been in a similar situation to me and have been successful with IVF (and how many attempts).

I am 29 and have conceived naturally once before with my husband even with irregular periods! However, due to an illness he had to have sperm frozen and now I am interested in what our level of success with IVF using his frozen sperm is likely to be.

I look forward to hearing from you

Many thanks xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Tara,

My situation is a bit different to yours as I have tubal infertility, but with regard to using frozen sperm it certainly did the job for us - I cycled abroad and we froze my partner's sperm on our first trip out to save on the cost of flights and accommodation so I could go back alone for the procedure. My partner's sperm wasn't great quality to start with but freezing it obviously did no harm, in fact it may have just weeded out the weaker swimmers if only the best ones survive thawing out. We also had ICSI which may be an option for you if sperm is the concern.

All the best with your treatment,

B xxx


----------



## Tara2234 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi B

Thank you for your story. I am very happy to hear your cycle was successful. It's good to hear that frozen sperm can work equally as well! My husband has a healthy sample so fingers crossed! 

I am also going to have treatment abroad due to the expense of having it here. We've decided on the Czech Republic. I'm rather nervous of all the medication involved!! I have low progesterone levels (which has caused irregular periods) and now I'm worried the medication will be rather complicated!

Tara xx


----------

